# Summer’s bounty



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Our fig tree is finally big enough to feed both us and the critters in the yard, especially the cardinals and the squirrels. Our dinner tonight will be a puff paste tart of onions, caramelized with balsamic vinegar and thyme from the garden, loads of brown Turkey figs, and goat cheese, accompanied by a salad of baby spinach and arugula in a white wine vinegar (home made), olive oil, and Dijon (Maille) vinaigrette sprinkled with a Maldon salt. On the side is a sliced ripe tomato. If only we had snagged some fresh Fredericksburg peaches for dessert!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
My friend, I am going to have to move to Austin and start eating at your house. Your dinner menu, detailed in the post above, leaves me drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, I am going to have to move to Austin and start eating at your house. Your dinner menu, detailed in the post above, leaves me drooling all over my keyboard!


You are always welcome at our table should you wander off to Texas!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Staying with the theme of employing summer fruits and vegetables:

After an early morning trip to the green market, my girlfriend made these yesterday for us and some friends.

On top: Baby summer squash, heirloom tomatoes, roasted garlic, red pepper and basil galette
On bottom: Zucchini blossoms and white truffle galette
(Both on top of a fresh ricotta, Parmesan and mozzarella filling base)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll be right over with a couple of bottles of Zinfandel!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> I'll be right over with a couple of bottles of Zinfandel!


You would be very welcome my friend.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> Staying with the theme of employing summer fruits and vegetables:
> 
> After an early morning trip to the green market, my girlfriend made these yesterday for us and some friends.
> 
> ...


Foe breakfast this AM I endured (not enjoyed) an unsalted rice cake , smeared with a rounded teaspoon of peanut butter, to give it some flavor...and then find myself confronted with the gastronomical porn shots we see displayed above. Life is, indeed, not fair!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Foe breakfast this AM I endured (not enjoyed) an unsalted rice cake , smeared with a rounded teaspoon of peanut butter, to give it some flavor...and then find myself confronted with the gastronomical porn shots we see displayed above. Life is, indeed, not fair!


We are pretty healthy eaters - and I know everyone has his or her own needs and taste (so no criticism) - but, personally, I will not abide a rice cake as it tastes like I imagine styrofoam would taste. I am a huge fan of peanut butter though - rarely a day or two goes by that I don't have some.

I am lucky in that super girlfriend is an incredible cook and baker, so a lot of really good and fun things to eat pop up regularly at the Fading Fasts.


----------

